# Bee stepping stone mold.



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

i thought you used straight concrete without rock. they are not very strong,more for looks. good luck,mike


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like any other stepping-stone form. Strength, durability, color, (any other properties) depends on what ingredients used and how they are prepared.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I picked one up but haven't tried it yet. The instructions recommend using cement and putting in some wire mesh for reinforcement


----------

